# its my baby girls first birthday



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

TODAY IS MY SWEEET GIRLS BIRTHDAY IM SO HAPPY TO HAVE HER IN MY LIFE MY SWEET HONEYPIE HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY XXX








[/url]


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Honey!!!! You are beautiful!!!

Hugs and kisses!

ccasion7: ccasion6:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mandy, I love her so much. Happy Birthday Angel Honey. You make your Mommy so happy and she loves you so much. Enjoy your special day!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww love it alan thank you x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Sweet little Honey Pie..... Happy Birthday to a very special little girl. Frankie and Ben wish you Happy Birthday too..........


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Honey! Happy birthday my sweet sweet angel!
Pebbles and Shadow send lots of birthday hugs and kisses oxoxoxoxox
hope you get spoilt on your special day.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey honey happy 1st birthday!!!!  you are growing up much too quick for my eyes to catch up hehe  hope you had lotsa snuggles and kisses


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Honey girl!!
Am sure you will be spoiled by your mummy who loves you lots.
Have a great day little one.
Bug hugs and kisses. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Honey!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia sez Happy birthday girl!!
Lets Birthday Party!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bridgetPWNS (Oct 8, 2009)

Happy birthday!!! Aweee


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy birthday beautiful!!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Happy birthday gorgeous girl


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Honey is One Year Old!*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Honey!!! Woo Hoo!!! Hope you have a very special day. You are a wonderful and special girl - enjoy your special day!

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet little Honey! I hope you had a very special day filled with lots of wonderful surprises! Kisses, hugs and love from us. :daisy:


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

AWWW happy birthday sweetheart....... x


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday Honey Pie!!


----------



## pooch lady (Sep 5, 2009)

ccasion9:ccasion6:ccasion4:ccasion1:*Honeypie!!*


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

happy birthday honey lots of hugs and kisses from edel and ami xxxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

happy birthday birthday girl honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

Happy belated birthday!!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh happy birthday Honey!
I hope she had a lovely day x x x


----------

